# Foil Di2 internal routing and internal battery.



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking to move to electronic, have a new Shimano 9070 Di2 kit sitting in my room and looking for a Premium or Foil 15 with internal Di2 routing to pickup soon.

I can't find any info how the internal wires are accessed. Are all the tubes accessible through the bottom bracket with the crankset removed to access to all the tubes to run the wires, that includes the down/seat tube for an internal battery?

Mystery to me since the bottom has no access like the mechanical frame for the FD/RD cables which you fish through.

Thanks.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Will answer my own questions. Small hole in the seat tube, big enough for 2 Di2 wires, FD and battery...sweet.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

